# Selling the house



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

So BS filed for D a month ago. We will be selling the house and moving to a different city where the rest of her family is. I will be moving as well to stay close to kids.

I've heard rumors that in my area, if the septic isn't above ground they are making people put in above ground systems before they sell. There is no way I could recoup that $. I know just walking away screws you over. I've heard if you sign it back to the bank it's the better way to go, but then I heard if they sell it for less than you owe, which they will, you have to still pay the difference.

Has anyone ever gone thru this? Suggestions? Seems like we are in lose lose situation. If so what is the least lose we could look at doing?


Thanks!!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Contact your mortgage company and ask them about short selling your home. Before you call read up (google) on short selling your home. There are conditions required to qualify.


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

I wouldn't argue that at all, but the house is the issue we are facing right now. Ty for short sale thought.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Instead of relying on rumors about your septic system, why don't you call a real estate broker and find out what the facts are. It could be that your system is grandfathered in as long as it is functioning properly.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with Kristin. You also need to talk to your accountant about the tax consequences of a short sale or just signing the house to the bank. Any forgiveness in the loan could be considered a gain.


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

We are working on that am I getting the number for a "common sense" inspector. I was asking to get an idea on worst case scenario. Ty


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks soccer mom. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

One of the reasons I let my crazy ex have the house was our septic wouldn't pass code any longer. Every home in my area that sold in the last few years had to have mound systems installed to sell. In my area they run about 15k and up. 

Sure enough when she went to remove my name off the deed the county sent an inspector out and she will have to update the system. 

Talk to real estate people and also contact a local septic service and inquire about the codes etc. The local septic guy can probably tell you over the phone just based on your address what type of soil and systems are needed in your immediate area to meet code.


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

Well...the one positive thing I've found out is that where I live you have to have septic and well inspections before selling.

These inspections are to make sure the systems haven't failed, not that they meet current code. The inspectors are approved by the county, but don't work for the county.

One of the inspectors on the approved list I have known for a few years now, so hoping he passes them. If so then at least selling house and not walking away from is back on the table.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Where I live termite inspection is required. Hopefully that is not a issue where you live.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would doubt that's true. Normally they come in check to make sure there's no water backing up in the catch basin. Which means it's perking properly.


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

Not up north. Winter freezes the little bastards.


----------

